# popunder.paypopup.com (l2mfix)



## prabhureus (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello ,

my pc is infected with some strange thing that is opning popups every now and then

i downloaded l2mfix and ran the bat file

below is the log that i got can u please help me?
===================================================

L2MFIX find log 010406
These are the registry keys present
**********************************************************************************
Winlogon/notify:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):63,00,72,00,79,00,70,00,74,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,\
6c,00,00,00
"Logoff"="ChainWlxLogoffEvent"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):63,00,72,00,79,00,70,00,74,00,6e,00,65,00,74,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"Logoff"="CryptnetWlxLogoffEvent"

[HKEY_LOCAHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cscdll]
"DLLName"="cscdll.dll"
"Logon"="WinlogonLogonEvent"
"Logoff"="WinlogonLogoffEvent"
"ScreenSaver"="WinlogonScreenSaverEvent"
"Startup"="WinlogonStartupEvent"

"Shutdown"="WinlogonShutdownEvent"
"StartShell"="WinlogonStartShellEvent"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\Explorer]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"DllName"="C:\\WINNT\\system32\\o266lcjs1fo6.dll"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Logon"="WinLogon"
"Logoff"="WinLogoff"
"Shutdown"="WinShutdown"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui]
@=""
"DLLName"="igfxsrvc.dll"
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001
"Impersonate"=dword:00000001
"Unlock"="WinlogonUnlockEvent"

[HKEY_LMACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy]
"Logoff"="WLEventLogoff"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001
"DllName"=hex(2):73,00,63,00,6c,00,67,00,6e,00,74,00,66,00,79,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn]
"DLLName"="WlNotify.dll"
"Lock"="SensLockEvent"
"Logon"="SensLogonEvent"
"Logoff"="SensLogoffEvent"
"Safe"=dword:00000001
"MaxWait"=dword:00000258
"StartScreenSaver"="SensStartScreenSaverEvent"
"StopScreenSaver"="SensStopScreenSaverEvent"
"Startup"="SensStartupEvent"
"Shutdown"="SensShutdownEvent"
"StartShell"="SensStartShellEvent"
"Unlock"="SensUnlockEvent"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000001
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notzcnotif]
"DLLName"="wzcdlg.dll"
"Logon"="WZCEventLogon"
"Logoff"="WZCEventLogoff"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000

**********************************************************************************
useragent:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]
"{4DDC1CB9-E0CB-3F04-B473-BD29C6F7C78A}"=""

**********************************************************************************
Shell Extension key:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]
"{00022613-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"="Multimedia File Property Sheet"
"{176d6597-26d3-11d1-b350-080036a75b03}"="ICM Scanner Management"
"{1F2E5C40-9550-11CE-99D2-00AA006E086C}"="NTFS Security Pa"{3EA48300-8CF6-101B-84FB-666CCB9BCD32}"="OLE Docfile Property Page"
"{40dd6e20-7c17-11ce-a804-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for sharing"
"{41E300E0-78B6-11ce-849B-444553540000}"="PlusPack CPL Extension"
"{42071712-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Adapter CPL Extension"
"{42071713-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Monitor CPL Extension"
"{42071714-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Panning CPL Extension"
"{4E40F770-369C-11d0-8922-00A024AB2DBB}"="DS Security Page"

"{56117100-C0CD-101B-81E2-00AA004AE837}"="Shell Scrap DataHandler"
"{59099400-57FF-11CE-BD94-0020AF85B590}"="Disk Copy Extension"
"{59be4990-f85c-11ce-aff7-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for Microsoft Windows Network objects"
"{5DB2625A-54DF-11D0-B6C4-0800091AA605}"="ICM Monitor Management"
"{675F097E-4C4D-11D0-B6C1-0800091AA605}"="ICM Printer Management"
"{764BF0E1-F219-172D-00AA00A14F56}"="Shell extensions for file compression"
"{77597368-7b15-11d0-a0c2-080036af3f03}"="Web Printer Shell Extension"
"{7988B573-EC89-11cf-9C00-00AA00A14F56}"="Disk Quota UI"
"{853FE2B1-B769-11d0-9C4E-00C04FB6C6FA}"="Encryption Context Menu"
"{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}"="Briefcase"
"{88895560-9AA2-1069-930E-00AA0030EBC8}"="HyperTerminal Icon Ext"
"{BD84B380-8CA2-1069-AB1D-08000948F534}"="Fonts"
"{DBCE2480-C732-101B-BE72-BA78E9AD5B27}"="ICC Profile"
"{F37C5810-4D3F-11d0-B4BF-00AA00BBB723}"="Printers Security Page"
"{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for sharing"
"{f92e8c40-3d33-11d2-b1aa-080036a75b03}"="Display TroubleShoot CPL Extension"
"{60254CA5-953B-11CF-8C96-00AA00B8708C}"="Shell extensions for Windows Script Host"
"{7444C717-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}"="Crypto PKO Extension"
"{7444C719-39BF-11D1-00C04FC29D45}"="Crypto Sign Extension"
"{7007ACC7-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E}"="Network and Dial-up Connections"
"{EFA24E61-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}"="Favorites Band"
"{0A89A860-D7B1-11CE-8350-444553540000}"="Shell Automation Inproc Service"
"{E7E4BC40-E76A-11CE-A9BB-00AA004AE837}"="Shell DocObject Viewer"
"{FBF23B40-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}"="InternetShortcut"
"{3C374A40-BAE4-11CF-BF7D-00AA006946EE}"="Microsoft Url History Service"
"{FF393560-C2A7-11CF-BFF4-444553540000}"="History"
"{7BD29E00-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}"="Temporary Internet Files"
"{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497}"="Microsoft Url Search Hook"
"{A2B0DD40-CC59-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}"="IE4 Suite Splash Screen"
"{67EA19A0-CCEF-11d0-8024-00C04FD75D13}"="CDF Extension Copy Hook"
"{131A6951-7F78-11D0-A979-00C04FD705A2}"="ISFBand OC"
"{9461b922-3c5a-11d2-bf8b-00c04fb93661}"rch Assistant OC"
"{3DC7A020-0ACD-11CF-A9BB-00AA004AE837}"="The Internet"
"{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D}"="Internet Name Space"
"{DD2110F0-9EEF-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}"="Tasks Folder Icon Handler"
"{797F1E90-9EDD-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}"="Tasks Folder Shell Extension"
"{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}"="Scheduled Tasks"
"{1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000}"="Shell Favorite Folder"
"{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}"="My Computer"
"{86747AC0-42A0-1069-A2E6-08002B30309D}"="Briefcase Folder"
"{0AFACED1-E828-11D1-9187-B532F1E9575D}"="Folder Shortcut"
"{12518493-00B2-11d2-9FA5-9E3420524153}"="Mounted Volume"
"{21B22460-3AEA-1069-A2DC-08002B30309D}"="File Property Page Extension"
"{B091E540-83E3-11CF-A713-0020AFD79762}"="File Types Page"
"{FBF23B41-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}"="MIME File Types Hook"
"{C2FBB630-2971-11d1-A18C-00C04F3}"="Microsoft CopyTo Service"
"{C2FBB631-2971-11d1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"="Microsoft MoveTo Service"
"{13709620-C279-11CE-A49E-444553540000}"="Shell Automation Service"
"{62112AA1-EBE4-11cf-A5FB-0020AFE7292D}"="Shell Automation Folder View"
"{4622AD11-FF23-11d0-8D34-00A0C90F2719}"="Start Menu"
"{7BA4C740-9E81-11CF-99D3-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft SendTo Service"
"{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}"="Microsoft New Object Service"
"{09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936}"="Open With Context Menu Handler"
"{3FC0B520-68A9-11D0-8D77-00C04FD70822}"="Display Control Panel HTML Extensions"
"{75048700-EF1F-11D0-9888-006097DEACF9}"="ActiveDesktop"
"{6D5313C0-8C62-11D1-B2CD-006097DF8C11}"="Folder Options Property Page Extension"
"{57651662-CE3E-11D0-8D77-00C04FC99D61}"="CmdFileIcon"
"{4657278A-411B-11d2-839A-00C04FD918D0}"="Shell Drag and Drop helper"
"{A470F8CF-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46}"="Add encryption item to context menus in explorer"
"{5E6AB780-7743-11CF-A12B-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft Internet Toolbar"
"{22BF0C20-6DA7-11D0-B373-00A0C9034938}"="Download Status"
"{568804CA-CBD7-11d0-9816-00C04FD91972}"="Menu Shell Folder"
"{5b4dae26-b807-11d0-9815-00c04fd91972}"="Menu Band"
"{8278F931-2A3E-11d2-838F-00C04FD918D0}"="Tracking Shell Menu"
"{E13EF4E4-D2F2-11d0-9816-00C04FD91972}"="Menu Site"
"{ECD4FC4F-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Menu Desk Bar"
"{91EA3F8B-C99B-11d0-9815-00C04FD91972}"="Augmented Shell Folder"
"{6413BA2C-B461-11d1-A18A-080036B11A03}"="Augmented Shell Folder 2"
"{F61FFEC1-754F-11d0-80CA-00AA005B4383}"="BandProxy"
"{D82BE2B0-5764-11D0-A96E-00C04FD705A2}"="IShellFolderBand"
"{7BA4C742-9E81-11CF-99D3-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft BrowserBand"
"{30D02401-6A81-11d0-8274-00C04FD5AE38}"="Search Band"
"0691-8DF9-11d1-A1C4-00C04FD75D13}"="In-pane search"
"{07798131-AF23-11d1-9111-00A0C98BA67D}"="Web Search"
"{0E5CBF21-D15F-11d0-8301-00AA005B4383}"="&Links"
"{AF4F6510-F982-11d0-8595-00AA004CD6D8}"="Registry Tree Options Utility"
"{01E04581-4EEE-11d0-BFE9-00AA005B4383}"="&Address"
"{A08C11D2-A228-11d0-825B-00AA005B4383}"="Address EditBox"
"{00BB2763-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft AutoComplete"
"{7487cd30-f71a-11d0-9ea7-00805f714772}"="Thumbnail Image"
"{7376D660-C583-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}"="TridentImageExtractor"
"{6756A641-DE71-11d0-831B-00AA005B4383}"="MRU AutoComplete List"
"{00BB2764-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft History AutoComplete List"
"{03C036F1-A186-11D0-824A-00AA005B4383}"="Microsoft Shell Folder AutoComplete List"
"{00BB2765-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft Multiple AutoComplete List Container"
"{ECD4FC4E-5210-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell Band Site Menu"
"{3CCF8A41-5C85-11d0-9796-00AA00B90ADF}"="Shell DeskBarApp"
"{ECD4FC4C-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell DeskBar"
"{ECD4FC4D-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell Rebar BandSite"
"{DD313E04-FEFF-11d1-8ECD-0000F87A470C}"="User Assist"
"{EF8AD2D1-AE36-11D1-B2D2-006097DF8C11}"="Global Folder Settings"
"{9E56BE60-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}"="Sendmail service"
"{9E56BE61-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}"="Sendmail service"
"{88C6C381-2E85-11D0-94DE-444553540000}"="ActiveX Cache Folder"
"{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"="WebCheck"
"{ABBE31D0-6DAE-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}"="Subscription Mgr"
"{F5175861-2688-11d0-9C5E-00AA00A45957}"="Subscription Folder"
"{08165EA0-E946-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"="WebCheckWebCrawler"
"{E3A8BDE6-ABCE-11d0-BC4B-00C04FD929DB}"="WebCheckChannelAgent"
"{E8BB6DC0-6B4E-11d0-92DB-00A2BD7}"="TrayAgent"
"{7D559C10-9FE9-11d0-93F7-00AA0059CE02}"="Code Download Agent"
"{E6CC6978-6B6E-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}"="ConnectionAgent"
"{D8BD2030-6FC9-11D0-864F-00AA006809D9}"="PostAgent"
"{7FC0B86E-5FA7-11d1-BC7C-00C04FD929DB}"="WebCheck SyncMgr Handler"
"{8BEBB290-52D0-11D0-B7F4-00C04FD706EC}"="Thumbnails"
"{EAB841A0-9550-11CF-8C16-00805F1408F3}"="HTML Thumbnail Extractor"
"{1AEB1360-5AFC-11D0-B806-00C04FD706EC}"="Office Graphics Filters Thumbnail Extractor"
"{9DBD2C50-62AD-11D0-B806-00C04FD706EC}"="Summary Info Thumbnail handler (DOCFILES)"
"{500202A0-731E-11D0-B829-00C04FD706EC}"="LNK file thumbnail interface delegator"
"{352EC2B7-8B9A-11D1-B8AE-006008059382}"="Shell Application Manager"
"{0B124F8C-91F0-11D1-B8B5-006008059382}"="Installed Apps Enumerator"
"{CFCCC7A0-A282-11D1-9082-006008059382}"="Darwin App Publisher"
"{fe1290f0-cfbd-11cf-a0aa00c16e65}"="Directory Namespace"
"{9E51E0D0-6E0F-11d2-9601-00C04FA31A86}"="Shell properties for a DS object"
"{8A23E65E-31C2-11d0-891C-00A024AB2DBB}"="Directory Query UI"
"{163FDC20-2ABC-11d0-88F0-00A024AB2DBB}"="Directory Object Find"
"{F020E586-5264-11d1-A532-0000F8757D7E}"="Directory Start/Search Find"
"{0D45D530-764B-11d0-A1CA-00AA00C16E65}"="Directory Property UI"
"{62AE1F9A-126A-11D0-A14B-0800361B1103}"="Directory Context Menu Verbs"
"{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103}"="MyDocs Folder"
"{ECF03A33-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}"="MyDocs Copy Hook"
"{ECF03A32-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}"="MyDocs Drop Target"
"{4a7ded0a-ad25-11d0-98a8-0800361b1103}"="MyDocs Properties"
"{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03}"="Offline Files Menu"
"{10CFC467-4392-11d2-8DB4-00C04FA31A66}"="Offline Files Folder Options"
"{AFDB1F70-2A4C-11d2-9039-00C04F8EEB3E}"=ine Files Folder"
"{7A80E4A8-8005-11D2-BCF8-00C04F72C717}"="MMC Icon Handler"
"{0CD7A5C0-9F37-11CE-AE65-08002B2E1262}"=".CAB file viewer"
"{32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478}"="Media Band"
"{6935DB93-21E8-4ccc-BEB9-9FE3C77A297A}"="Custom MRU AutoCompleted List"
"{7e653215-fa25-46bd-a339-34a2790f3cb7}"="Accessible"
"{acf35015-526e-4230-9596-becbe19f0ac9}"="Track Popup Bar"
"{E0E11A09-5CB8-4B6C-8332-E00720A168F2}"="Address Bar Parser"
"{A5E46E3A-8849-11D1-9D8C-00C04FC99D61}"="Microsoft Browser Architecture"
"{7BD29E01-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}"="Temporary Internet Files"
"{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}"="Explorer Band"
"{f39a0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64433}"="Channel File"
"{f3aa0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64434}"="Channel Shortcut"
"{f3ba0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64435}"="Channel Handler Object"
"{f3da0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64437}"nnel Menu"
"{f3ea0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64438}"="Channel Properties"
"{32714800-2E5F-11d0-8B85-00AA0044F941}"="For &People..."
"{F0CB00CD-5A07-4D91-97F5-A8C92CDA93E4}"="Shell Extensions for RealOne Player"
"{BDEADF00-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F}"="Web Folders"
"{0006F045-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"="Microsoft Outlook Custom Icon Handler"
"{42042206-2D85-11D3-8CFF-005004838597}"="Microsoft Office HTML Icon Handler"
"{9F97547E-4609-42C5-AE0C-81C61FFAEBC3}"="AVG7 Shell Extension"
"{9F97547E-460A-42C5-AE0C-81C61FFAEBC3}"="AVG7 Find Extension"
"{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}"="WinRAR shell extension"
"{29F8FBE8-42CD-4030-AB88-3EB83F90D460}"=""

**********************************************************************************
HKEY ROOT CLASSIDS:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{29F8FBE8-42CD-4030-AB88-3EB83F0}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{29F8FBE8-42CD-4030-AB88-3EB83F90D460}\Implemented Categories]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{29F8FBE8-42CD-4030-AB88-3EB83F90D460}\Implemented Categories\{00021492-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{29F8FBE8-42CD-4030-AB88-3EB83F90D460}\InprocServer32]
@="C:\\WINNT\\system32\\ravpsp.dll"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

**********************************************************************************
Files Found are not all bad files:

C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\
mshtml.dll Tue Nov 22 2005 4:49:10p A.... 2,700,288 2.57 M
t2embed.dll Thu Nov 24 2005 4:54:16p A.... 163,600 159.77 K
gdi32.dll Fri Dec 30 2005 8:15:56a A.... 233,744 228.27 K
fontsub.dll Thu Nov 24 2005 4:54:16p A.... 79,632 77.77 K
rivpsp.dll Mon13 2006 4:15:24p ..S.R 234,336 228.84 K
mswinxml.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:42:36p A.... 9,512 9.29 K
winlfl32.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:46:26p A.... 290 0.28 K
mswinu~1.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:47:52p A.... 268 0.26 K
winapi32.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:42:40p A.... 24,064 23.50 K
dncpmon.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 4:41:50p ..S.R 234,336 228.84 K
oaeaut32.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 4:48:28p ..S.R 234,336 228.84 K
iwakeng.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 4:56:44p ..S.R 234,336 228.84 K
mswinb32.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:44:50p A.... 53,760 52.50 K
fp4003~1.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:49:40p ..S.R 234,315 228.82 K
itm32.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 7:12:52p ..S.R 234,336 228.84 K
wxvdmod.dll Mon Feb 13 200:00:46p ..S.R 234,272 228.78 K
iylogmsg.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 7:38:44p ..S.R 234,336 228.84 K
dnrs01~1.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 4:15:24p ..S.R 235,127 229.61 K
irpol5~1.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 9:22:46p ..S.R 234,336 228.84 K
j6p0lg~1.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:54:02p ..S.R 235,348 229.83 K
hrno05~1.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 7:07:50p ..S.R 234,336 228.84 K
dn6q01~1.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 7:38:44p ..S.R 234,897 229.39 K
l02s0a~1.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 7:51:28p ..S.R 235,056 229.55 K
o8luli~1.dll Tue Feb 14 2006 3:44:02p ..S.R 234,217 228.73 K
nvj029~1.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 9:36:56p ..S.R 236,697 231.15 K
o266lc~1.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 10:14:44p ..S.R 236,340 230.80 K
q868li~1.dll Tue Feb 14 2006 4:08:50S.R 234,182 228.69 K
ravpsp.dll Tue Feb 14 2006 4:08:52p ..S.R 236,340 230.80 K

28 items found: 28 files (19 H/S), 0 directories.
Total of file sizes: 7,726,637 bytes 7.37 M
Locate .tmp files:

No matches found.
**********************************************************************************
Directory Listing of system files:
Volume in drive C is PRAMOD C
Volume Serial Number is 3831-1EFA

Directory of C:\WINNT\System32

02/14/2006 04:08p 236,340 ravpsp.dll
02/14/2006 04:08p 234,182 q868liju18o8.dll
02/14/2006 03:44p 234,217 o8luli3918.dll
02/13/2006 10:14p 236,340 o266lcjs1fo6.dll
02/13/2006 09:36p 236,697 nvj0291mg.dll
02/13/2006 09:22p 234,336 irpol5731.dll
02/13/2006 07:51p 235,056 l02s0af7ed2.dll
02/13/207:38p 234,897 dn6q01j5e.dll
02/13/2006 07:38p 234,336 iylogmsg.dll
02/13/2006 07:12p 234,336 itm32.dll
02/13/2006 07:07p 234,336 hrno0553e.dll
02/13/2006 04:56p 234,336 iwakeng.dll
02/13/2006 04:48p 234,336 oaeaut32.dll
02/13/2006 04:41p 234,336 dncpmon.dll
02/13/2006 04:15p 235,127 dnrs0197e.dll
02/13/2006 04:15p 234,336 rivpsp.dll
02/13/2006 04:00p 234,272 wxvdmod.dll
02/13/2006 03:54p 235,348 j6p0lg7m16.dll
02/13/2006 03:49p 234,315 fp4003hme.dll
09/26/2005 11:46p dllcache
19 File(s) 4,461,479 bytes
1 Dir(s) 2,637,684,736 bytes free


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

hi, welcome to TSG.

Close any programs you have open since this step requires a reboot.

From the l2mfix folder on your desktop, double click l2mfix.bat and select 
option #2 for Run Fix by typing 2 and then pressing enter, then it will ask 
for a password enter bye (lowercase) then hit enter. Your desktop and icons 
will disappear (this is normal). L2mfix will continue to scan your computer 
and when it's finished, it will be ready for a reboot. Press any key to 
reboot. After the reboot notepad will open with a log. Copy the contents of 
that log and paste it back into this thread, along with a new HijackThis log.

IMPORTANT: Do NOT run any other files in the l2mfix folder unless you are 
asked to do so!

If after the reboot the log does not open double click on it in the l2mfix folder.

Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

to download HijackThis. Click scan and save a logfile, then post it here so 
we can take a look at it for you. Don't click fix on anything in hijack this 
as most of the files are legitimate.


----------



## prabhureus (Feb 14, 2006)

this is the second log that it is showing...

and the popups are still there...

what is to be done next?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L2MFIX find log 010406
These are the registry keys present
**********************************************************************************
Winlogon/notify:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):63,00,72,00,79,00,70,00,74,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,\
6c,00,00,00
"Logoff"="ChainWlxLogoffEvent"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):63,00,72,00,79,00,70,00,74,00,6e,00,65,00,74,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"Logoff"="CryptnetWlxLogoffEvent"

[HKEY_LOCAHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cscdll]
"DLLName"="cscdll.dll"
"Logon"="WinlogonLogonEvent"
"Logoff"="WinlogonLogoffEvent"
"ScreenSaver"="WinlogonScreenSaverEvent"
"Startup"="WinlogonStartupEvent"

"Shutdown"="WinlogonShutdownEvent"
"StartShell"="WinlogonStartShellEvent"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui]
@=""
"DLLName"="igfxsrvc.dll"
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001
"Impersonate"=dword:00000001
"Unlock"="WinlogonUnlockEvent"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\MCD]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"DllName"="C:\\WINNT\\system32\\k4jsle171h.dll"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Logon"="WinLogon"
"Logoff"="WinLogoff"
"Shutdown"="WinShutdown"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MA\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy]
"Logoff"="WLEventLogoff"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001
"DllName"=hex(2):73,00,63,00,6c,00,67,00,6e,00,74,00,66,00,79,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn]
"DLLName"="WlNotify.dll"
"Lock"="SensLockEvent"
"Logon"="SensLogonEvent"
"Logoff"="SensLogoffEvent"
"Safe"=dword:00000001
"MaxWait"=dword:00000258
"StartScreenSaver"="SensStartScreenSaverEvent"
"StopScreenSaver"="SensStopScreenSaverEvent"
"Startup"="SensStartupEvent"
"Shutdown"="SensShutdownEvent"
"StartShell"="SensStartShellEvent"
"Unlock"="SensUnlockEvent"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000001
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\wzc]
"DLLName"="wzcdlg.dll"
"Logon"="WZCEventLogon"
"Logoff"="WZCEventLogoff"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000

"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000

**********************************************************************************
useragent:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]
"{4DDC1CB9-E0CB-3F04-B473-BD29C6F7C78A}"=""

**********************************************************************************
Shell Extension key:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]
"{00022613-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"="Multimedia File Property Sheet"
"{176d6597-26d3-11d1-b350-080036a75b03}"="ICM Scanner Management"
"{1F2E5C40-9550-11CE-99D2-00AA006E086C}"="NTFS Security Page"
"{300-8CF6-101B-84FB-666CCB9BCD32}"="OLE Docfile Property Page"
"{40dd6e20-7c17-11ce-a804-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for sharing"
"{41E300E0-78B6-11ce-849B-444553540000}"="PlusPack CPL Extension"
"{42071712-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Adapter CPL Extension"
"{42071713-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Monitor CPL Extension"
"{42071714-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Panning CPL Extension"
"{4E40F770-369C-11d0-8922-00A024AB2DBB}"="DS Security Page"
"{56117100-C0CD-101B-81E2-00AA004AE837}"="Shell Scrap DataHandler"
"{59099400-57FF-11CE-BD94-0020AF85B590}"="Disk Copy Extension"
"{59be4990-f85c-11ce-aff7-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for Microsoft Windows Network objects"
"{5DB2625A-54DF-11D0-B6C4-0800091AA605}"="ICM Monitor Management"
"{675F097E-4C4D-11D0-B6C1-0800091AA605}"="ICM Printer Management"
"{764BF0E1-F219-11ce-972A00A14F56}"="Shell extensions for file compression"
"{77597368-7b15-11d0-a0c2-080036af3f03}"="Web Printer Shell Extension"
"{7988B573-EC89-11cf-9C00-00AA00A14F56}"="Disk Quota UI"
"{853FE2B1-B769-11d0-9C4E-00C04FB6C6FA}"="Encryption Context Menu"
"{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}"="Briefcase"
"{88895560-9AA2-1069-930E-00AA0030EBC8}"="HyperTerminal Icon Ext"
"{BD84B380-8CA2-1069-AB1D-08000948F534}"="Fonts"
"{DBCE2480-C732-101B-BE72-BA78E9AD5B27}"="ICC Profile"
"{F37C5810-4D3F-11d0-B4BF-00AA00BBB723}"="Printers Security Page"
"{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for sharing"
"{f92e8c40-3d33-11d2-b1aa-080036a75b03}"="Display TroubleShoot CPL Extension"
"{60254CA5-953B-11CF-8C96-00AA00B8708C}"="Shell extensions for Windows Script Host"
"{7444C717-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}"="Crypto PKO Extension"
"{7444C719-39BF-11D1-8CD9-0029D45}"="Crypto Sign Extension"
"{7007ACC7-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E}"="Network and Dial-up Connections"

"{EFA24E61-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}"="Favorites Band"
"{0A89A860-D7B1-11CE-8350-444553540000}"="Shell Automation Inproc Service"
"{E7E4BC40-E76A-11CE-A9BB-00AA004AE837}"="Shell DocObject Viewer"
"{FBF23B40-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}"="InternetShortcut"
"{3C374A40-BAE4-11CF-BF7D-00AA006946EE}"="Microsoft Url History Service"
"{FF393560-C2A7-11CF-BFF4-444553540000}"="History"
"{7BD29E00-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}"="Temporary Internet Files"
"{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497}"="Microsoft Url Search Hook"
"{A2B0DD40-CC59-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}"="IE4 Suite Splash Screen"
"{67EA19A0-CCEF-11d0-8024-00C04FD75D13}"="CDF Extension Copy Hook"
"{131A6951-7F78-11D0-A979-00C04FD705A2}"="ISFBand OC"
"{9461b922-3c5a-11d2-bf8b-00c04fb93661}"="Searcistant OC"
"{3DC7A020-0ACD-11CF-A9BB-00AA004AE837}"="The Internet"
"{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D}"="Internet Name Space"
"{DD2110F0-9EEF-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}"="Tasks Folder Icon Handler"
"{797F1E90-9EDD-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}"="Tasks Folder Shell Extension"
"{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}"="Scheduled Tasks"
"{1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000}"="Shell Favorite Folder"
"{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}"="My Computer"
"{86747AC0-42A0-1069-A2E6-08002B30309D}"="Briefcase Folder"
"{0AFACED1-E828-11D1-9187-B532F1E9575D}"="Folder Shortcut"
"{12518493-00B2-11d2-9FA5-9E3420524153}"="Mounted Volume"
"{21B22460-3AEA-1069-A2DC-08002B30309D}"="File Property Page Extension"
"{B091E540-83E3-11CF-A713-0020AFD79762}"="File Types Page"
"{FBF23B41-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}"="MIME File Types Hook"
"{C2FBB630-2971-11d1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}crosoft CopyTo Service"
"{C2FBB631-2971-11d1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"="Microsoft MoveTo Service"
"{13709620-C279-11CE-A49E-444553540000}"="Shell Automation Service"
"{62112AA1-EBE4-11cf-A5FB-0020AFE7292D}"="Shell Automation Folder View"
"{4622AD11-FF23-11d0-8D34-00A0C90F2719}"="Start Menu"
"{7BA4C740-9E81-11CF-99D3-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft SendTo Service"
"{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}"="Microsoft New Object Service"
"{09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936}"="Open With Context Menu Handler"
"{3FC0B520-68A9-11D0-8D77-00C04FD70822}"="Display Control Panel HTML Extensions"
"{75048700-EF1F-11D0-9888-006097DEACF9}"="ActiveDesktop"
"{6D5313C0-8C62-11D1-B2CD-006097DF8C11}"="Folder Options Property Page Extension"
"{57651662-CE3E-11D0-8D77-00C04FC99D61}"="CmdFileIcon"
"{4657278A-411B-11d2-839A-00C04FD918D0}"="Shell Drag and Drop helper"
"{A470F8CF-A1E8-4335-227475AA5C46}"="Add encryption item to context menus in explorer"
"{5E6AB780-7743-11CF-A12B-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft Internet Toolbar"
"{22BF0C20-6DA7-11D0-B373-00A0C9034938}"="Download Status"
"{568804CA-CBD7-11d0-9816-00C04FD91972}"="Menu Shell Folder"
"{5b4dae26-b807-11d0-9815-00c04fd91972}"="Menu Band"
"{8278F931-2A3E-11d2-838F-00C04FD918D0}"="Tracking Shell Menu"
"{E13EF4E4-D2F2-11d0-9816-00C04FD91972}"="Menu Site"
"{ECD4FC4F-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Menu Desk Bar"
"{91EA3F8B-C99B-11d0-9815-00C04FD91972}"="Augmented Shell Folder"
"{6413BA2C-B461-11d1-A18A-080036B11A03}"="Augmented Shell Folder 2"
"{F61FFEC1-754F-11d0-80CA-00AA005B4383}"="BandProxy"
"{D82BE2B0-5764-11D0-A96E-00C04FD705A2}"="IShellFolderBand"
"{7BA4C742-9E81-11CF-99D3-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft BrowserBand"
"{30D02401-6A81-11d0-8274-00C04FD5AE38}"="Search Band"
"{169A06F9-11d1-A1C4-00C04FD75D13}"="In-pane search"
"{07798131-AF23-11d1-9111-00A0C98BA67D}"="Web Search"
"{0E5CBF21-D15F-11d0-8301-00AA005B4383}"="&Links"
"{AF4F6510-F982-11d0-8595-00AA004CD6D8}"="Registry Tree Options Utility"
"{01E04581-4EEE-11d0-BFE9-00AA005B4383}"="&Address"
"{A08C11D2-A228-11d0-825B-00AA005B4383}"="Address EditBox"
"{00BB2763-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft AutoComplete"
"{7487cd30-f71a-11d0-9ea7-00805f714772}"="Thumbnail Image"
"{7376D660-C583-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}"="TridentImageExtractor"
"{6756A641-DE71-11d0-831B-00AA005B4383}"="MRU AutoComplete List"
"{00BB2764-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft History AutoComplete List"
"{03C036F1-A186-11D0-824A-00AA005B4383}"="Microsoft Shell Folder AutoComplete List"
"{00BB2765-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft Multiple AutoComplete List Container"
"{ECD4FC4E-521C-11D0-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell Band Site Menu"
"{3CCF8A41-5C85-11d0-9796-00AA00B90ADF}"="Shell DeskBarApp"
"{ECD4FC4C-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell DeskBar"
"{ECD4FC4D-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell Rebar BandSite"
"{DD313E04-FEFF-11d1-8ECD-0000F87A470C}"="User Assist"
"{EF8AD2D1-AE36-11D1-B2D2-006097DF8C11}"="Global Folder Settings"
"{9E56BE60-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}"="Sendmail service"
"{9E56BE61-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}"="Sendmail service"
"{88C6C381-2E85-11D0-94DE-444553540000}"="ActiveX Cache Folder"
"{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"="WebCheck"
"{ABBE31D0-6DAE-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}"="Subscription Mgr"
"{F5175861-2688-11d0-9C5E-00AA00A45957}"="Subscription Folder"
"{08165EA0-E946-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"="WebCheckWebCrawler"
"{E3A8BDE6-ABCE-11d0-BC4B-00C04FD929DB}"="WebCheckChannelAgent"
"{E8BB6DC0-6B4E-11d0-92DB-00A0C90C2B"TrayAgent"
"{7D559C10-9FE9-11d0-93F7-00AA0059CE02}"="Code Download Agent"
"{E6CC6978-6B6E-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}"="ConnectionAgent"
"{D8BD2030-6FC9-11D0-864F-00AA006809D9}"="PostAgent"
"{7FC0B86E-5FA7-11d1-BC7C-00C04FD929DB}"="WebCheck SyncMgr Handler"
"{8BEBB290-52D0-11D0-B7F4-00C04FD706EC}"="Thumbnails"
"{EAB841A0-9550-11CF-8C16-00805F1408F3}"="HTML Thumbnail Extractor"
"{1AEB1360-5AFC-11D0-B806-00C04FD706EC}"="Office Graphics Filters Thumbnail Extractor"
"{9DBD2C50-62AD-11D0-B806-00C04FD706EC}"="Summary Info Thumbnail handler (DOCFILES)"
"{500202A0-731E-11D0-B829-00C04FD706EC}"="LNK file thumbnail interface delegator"
"{352EC2B7-8B9A-11D1-B8AE-006008059382}"="Shell Application Manager"
"{0B124F8C-91F0-11D1-B8B5-006008059382}"="Installed Apps Enumerator"
"{CFCCC7A0-A282-11D1-9082-006008059382}"="Darwin App Publisher"
"{fe1290f0-cfbd-11cf-a330-00a6e65}"="Directory Namespace"
"{9E51E0D0-6E0F-11d2-9601-00C04FA31A86}"="Shell properties for a DS object"
"{8A23E65E-31C2-11d0-891C-00A024AB2DBB}"="Directory Query UI"
"{163FDC20-2ABC-11d0-88F0-00A024AB2DBB}"="Directory Object Find"
"{F020E586-5264-11d1-A532-0000F8757D7E}"="Directory Start/Search Find"
"{0D45D530-764B-11d0-A1CA-00AA00C16E65}"="Directory Property UI"
"{62AE1F9A-126A-11D0-A14B-0800361B1103}"="Directory Context Menu Verbs"
"{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103}"="MyDocs Folder"
"{ECF03A33-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}"="MyDocs Copy Hook"
"{ECF03A32-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}"="MyDocs Drop Target"
"{4a7ded0a-ad25-11d0-98a8-0800361b1103}"="MyDocs Properties"
"{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03}"="Offline Files Menu"
"{10CFC467-4392-11d2-8DB4-00C04FA31A66}"="Offline Files Folder Options"
"{AFDB1F70-2A4C-11d2-9039-00C04F8EEB3E}"="Offlines Folder"
"{7A80E4A8-8005-11D2-BCF8-00C04F72C717}"="MMC Icon Handler"
"{0CD7A5C0-9F37-11CE-AE65-08002B2E1262}"=".CAB file viewer"
"{32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478}"="Media Band"
"{6935DB93-21E8-4ccc-BEB9-9FE3C77A297A}"="Custom MRU AutoCompleted List"
"{7e653215-fa25-46bd-a339-34a2790f3cb7}"="Accessible"
"{acf35015-526e-4230-9596-becbe19f0ac9}"="Track Popup Bar"
"{E0E11A09-5CB8-4B6C-8332-E00720A168F2}"="Address Bar Parser"
"{A5E46E3A-8849-11D1-9D8C-00C04FC99D61}"="Microsoft Browser Architecture"
"{7BD29E01-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}"="Temporary Internet Files"
"{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}"="Explorer Band"
"{f39a0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64433}"="Channel File"
"{f3aa0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64434}"="Channel Shortcut"
"{f3ba0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64435}"="Channel Handler Object"
"{f3da0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64437}"="Channnu"
"{f3ea0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64438}"="Channel Properties"
"{32714800-2E5F-11d0-8B85-00AA0044F941}"="For &People..."
"{F0CB00CD-5A07-4D91-97F5-A8C92CDA93E4}"="Shell Extensions for RealOne Player"
"{BDEADF00-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F}"="Web Folders"
"{0006F045-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"="Microsoft Outlook Custom Icon Handler"
"{42042206-2D85-11D3-8CFF-005004838597}"="Microsoft Office HTML Icon Handler"
"{9F97547E-4609-42C5-AE0C-81C61FFAEBC3}"="AVG7 Shell Extension"
"{9F97547E-460A-42C5-AE0C-81C61FFAEBC3}"="AVG7 Find Extension"
"{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}"="WinRAR shell extension"
"{8019E284-BFBA-41BA-B7E0-26EE8E757E67}"=""

**********************************************************************************
HKEY ROOT CLASSIDS:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8019E284-BFBA-41BA-B7E0-26EE8E757E67}""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8019E284-BFBA-41BA-B7E0-26EE8E757E67}\Implemented Categories]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8019E284-BFBA-41BA-B7E0-26EE8E757E67}\Implemented Categories\{00021492-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8019E284-BFBA-41BA-B7E0-26EE8E757E67}\InprocServer32]
@="C:\\WINNT\\system32\\pedx5016.dll"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

**********************************************************************************
Files Found are not all bad files:

C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\
mshtml.dll Tue Nov 22 2005 4:49:10p A.... 2,700,288 2.57 M
t2embed.dll Thu Nov 24 2005 4:54:16p A.... 163,600 159.77 K
gdi32.dll Fri Dec 30 2005 8:15:56a A.... 233,744 228.27 K
fontsub.dll Thu Nov 24 2005 4:54:16p A....  79,632 77.77 K
mswinxml.dll Mon Feb 06 3:42:36p A.... 9,512 9.29 K
winlfl32.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:46:26p A.... 290 0.28 K
mswinu~1.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:47:52p A.... 268 0.26 K
winapi32.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:42:40p A.... 24,064 23.50 K
mswinb32.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:44:50p A.... 53,760 52.50 K
gprul3~1.dll Wed Feb 15 2006 4:37:14p ..S.R 236,265 230.73 K
pedx5016.dll Thu Feb 16 2006 3:04:32p ..S.R 234,105 228.62 K
m464le~1.dll Wed Feb 15 2006 12:32:08p ..S.R 235,736 230.21 K
o0lu0a~1.dll Wed Feb 15 2006 12:46:14p ..S.R 235,202 229.69 K
n68olg~1.dll Wed Feb 15 2006 1:24:44p ..S.R 235,658 230.13 K
m8nq0i~1.dll Wed Feb 15 2006 4:49:12p ..S.R 234,830 229.32 K
p4r40e~1.dll Wed Feb 15 2006 84p ..S.R 234,766 229.26 K
e820li~1.dll Wed Feb 15 2006 6:27:20p ..S.R 235,300 229.79 K
n8l80i~1.dll Thu Feb 16 2006 11:21:48a ..S.R 235,110 229.60 K
k4jsle~1.dll Thu Feb 16 2006 11:52:50a ..S.R 234,105 228.62 K
q068la~1.dll Thu Feb 16 2006 12:02:44p ..S.R 235,965 230.43 K
dn4001~1.dll Thu Feb 16 2006 12:34:46p ..S.R 234,146 228.66 K
dn2801~1.dll Thu Feb 16 2006 12:54:50p ..S.R 234,926 229.42 K
mv8ql9~1.dll Thu Feb 16 2006 3:04:32p ..S.R 235,694 230.17 K

23 items found: 23 files (14 H/S), 0 directories.
Total of file sizes: 6,556,966 bytes 6.25 M
Locate .tmp files:

No matches found.
**********************************************************************************
Directory Listing of system files:
Volume in drive PRAMOD C
Volume Serial Number is 3831-1EFA

Directory of C:\WINNT\System32

02/16/2006 03:04p 235,694 mv8ql9l51.dll
02/16/2006 03:04p 234,105 pedx5016.dll
02/16/2006 12:54p 234,926 dn2801fue.dll
02/16/2006 12:34p 234,146 dn4001hme.dll
02/16/2006 12:02p 235,965 q068laju1do8.dll
02/16/2006 11:52a 234,105 k4jsle171h.dll
02/16/2006 11:21a 235,110 n8l80i3ue8.dll
02/15/2006 08:17p 234,766 p4r40e9qeh.dll
02/15/2006 06:27p 235,300 e820lifm182a.dll
02/15/2006 04:49p 234,830 m8nq0i55e8.dll
02/15/2006 04:37p 236,265 gprul3991.dll
02/15/2006 01:24p 235,658 n68olgl316q.dll
02/15/2006 12:46p 235,202 o0lu0a39ed.dll
02/15/2006 12:32p 235,736 m464lejq1hoe.dll
09/26/2005 11:46p DIR> dllcache
14 File(s) 3,291,808 bytes
1 Dir(s) 1,044,611,072 bytes free


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:

Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

to download HijackThis. Click scan and save a logfile, then post it here so
we can take a look at it for you. Don't click fix on anything in hijack this
as most of the files are legitimate.


----------



## prabhureus (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes , i have downloaded the software... here is the latest log bellow
=============================================

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:51:05 PM, on 2/17/2006
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINNT\System\SmWizard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winampa.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickMessenger\QuickMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Rediff Bol\RediffMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Macromedia\Flash MX 2004\Flash.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winamp.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\test\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.168.0.20:6588
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {a19ef336-01d4-48e6-926a-fe7e1c747aed} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINNT\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINNT\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CM-SmWizard] C:\WINNT\System\SmWizard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [QuickMessenger] C:\Program Files\QuickMessenger\QuickMessenger.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Rediff Bol 7.0.lnk = C:\Program Files\Rediff Bol\RediffMessenger.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with TrueDownloader! - C:\Program Files\TrueDownloader\TrueDownloader.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{479834B5-9E6B-4374-9ABC-B1961F8C0F95}: NameServer = 202.54.10.2,203.197.12.42
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NetCache - C:\WINNT\system32\k4jsle171h.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Macromedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Before you proceed with the removal directions below you need to turn off MS 
Anti-Spyware's realtime protection as it will interfere with the changes we 
are trying to make.

Open MS Anti-Spyware and click on Options > Settings. Click on "Realtime 
Protection" in the left pane.

Remove the check by these:

"Enable the Microsoft Security Agents on startup (recommended)"

"Enable real-time spyware threat protection (recommended)"

Click "Save"

Now right click the MS Anti-spyware icon in your system tray and choose 
"Shutdown Microsoft Anti-Spyware"

You should re-enable these when we are finished here.

Click here to download Look2Me-Destroyer.exe and save it to your desktop.

http://www.atribune.org/ccount/click.php?id=7

* Close all windows before continuing.
* Double-click Look2Me-Destroyer.exe to run it.
* Put a check next to Run this program as a task.
* You will receive a message saying Look2Me-Destroyer will close and re-open in approximately 10 seconds. Click OK
* When Look2Me-Destroyer re-opens, click the Scan for L2M button, your desktop icons will disappear, this is normal.
* Once it's done scanning, click the Remove L2M button.
* You will receive a Done Scanning message, click OK.
* When completed, you will receive this message: Done removing infected files! Look2Me-Destroyer will now shutdown your computer, click OK.
* Your computer will then shutdown.
* Turn your computer back on.
* Please post the contents of C:\Look2Me-Destroyer.txt and a new HiJackThis log.

If Look2Me-Destroyer does not reopen automatically, reboot and try again.

If you receive a message from your firewall about this program accessing the internet please allow it.

If you receive a runtime error '339' please download MSWINSCK.OCX from the link below and place it in your C:\Windows\System32 Directory.

http://www.ascentive.com/support/new...b/MSWINSCK.OCX


----------



## prabhureus (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi,

I m not getting any popups now 

but it didnt give me any log this time....

so should i run the software again?


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

no, just post a hijack this log!


----------



## prabhureus (Feb 14, 2006)

this is the latest log that i got explicitly

==================================================

L2MFIX find log 010406
These are the registry keys present
**********************************************************************************
Winlogon/notify:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):63,00,72,00,79,00,70,00,74,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,\
6c,00,00,00
"Logoff"="ChainWlxLogoffEvent"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):63,00,72,00,79,00,70,00,74,00,6e,00,65,00,74,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"Logoff"="CryptnetWlxLogoffEvent"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cscdll]
"DLLName"="cscdll.dll"
"Logon"="WinlogonLogonEvent"
"Logoff"="WinlogonLogoffEvent"
"ScreenSaver"="WinlogonScreenSaverEvent"
"Startup"="WinlogonStartupEvent"
"Shutdown"="WinlogonShutdownEvent"
"StartShell"="WinlogonStartShellEvent"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui]
@=""
"DLLName"="igfxsrvc.dll"
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001
"Impersonate"=dword:00000001
"Unlock"="WinlogonUnlockEvent"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy]
"Logoff"="WLEventLogoff"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001
"DllName"=hex(2):73,00,63,00,6c,00,67,00,6e,00,74,00,66,00,79,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn]
"DLLName"="WlNotify.dll"
"Lock"="SensLockEvent"
"Logon"="SensLogonEvent"
"Logoff"="SensLogoffEvent"
"Safe"=dword:00000001
"MaxWait"=dword:00000258
"StartScreenSaver"="SensStartScreenSaverEvent"
"StopScreenSaver"="SensStopScreenSaverEvent"
"Startup"="SensStartupEvent"
"Shutdown"="SensShutdownEvent"
"StartShell"="SensStartShellEvent"
"Unlock"="SensUnlockEvent"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000001
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\wzcnotif]
"DLLName"="wzcdlg.dll"
"Logon"="WZCEventLogon"
"Logoff"="WZCEventLogoff"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000

**********************************************************************************
useragent:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]

**********************************************************************************
Shell Extension key:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]
"{00022613-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"="Multimedia File Property Sheet"
"{176d6597-26d3-11d1-b350-080036a75b03}"="ICM Scanner Management"
"{1F2E5C40-9550-11CE-99D2-00AA006E086C}"="NTFS Security Page"
"{3EA48300-8CF6-101B-84FB-666CCB9BCD32}"="OLE Docfile Property Page"
"{40dd6e20-7c17-11ce-a804-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for sharing"
"{41E300E0-78B6-11ce-849B-444553540000}"="PlusPack CPL Extension"
"{42071712-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Adapter CPL Extension"
"{42071713-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Monitor CPL Extension"
"{42071714-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Panning CPL Extension"
"{4E40F770-369C-11d0-8922-00A024AB2DBB}"="DS Security Page"
"{56117100-C0CD-101B-81E2-00AA004AE837}"="Shell Scrap DataHandler"
"{59099400-57FF-11CE-BD94-0020AF85B590}"="Disk Copy Extension"
"{59be4990-f85c-11ce-aff7-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for Microsoft Windows Network objects"
"{5DB2625A-54DF-11D0-B6C4-0800091AA605}"="ICM Monitor Management"
"{675F097E-4C4D-11D0-B6C1-0800091AA605}"="ICM Printer Management"
"{764BF0E1-F219-11ce-972D-00AA00A14F56}"="Shell extensions for file compression"
"{77597368-7b15-11d0-a0c2-080036af3f03}"="Web Printer Shell Extension"
"{7988B573-EC89-11cf-9C00-00AA00A14F56}"="Disk Quota UI"
"{853FE2B1-B769-11d0-9C4E-00C04FB6C6FA}"="Encryption Context Menu"
"{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}"="Briefcase"
"{88895560-9AA2-1069-930E-00AA0030EBC8}"="HyperTerminal Icon Ext"
"{BD84B380-8CA2-1069-AB1D-08000948F534}"="Fonts"
"{DBCE2480-C732-101B-BE72-BA78E9AD5B27}"="ICC Profile"
"{F37C5810-4D3F-11d0-B4BF-00AA00BBB723}"="Printers Security Page"
"{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for sharing"
"{f92e8c40-3d33-11d2-b1aa-080036a75b03}"="Display TroubleShoot CPL Extension"
"{60254CA5-953B-11CF-8C96-00AA00B8708C}"="Shell extensions for Windows Script Host"
"{7444C717-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}"="Crypto PKO Extension"
"{7444C719-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}"="Crypto Sign Extension"
"{7007ACC7-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E}"="Network and Dial-up Connections"
"{EFA24E61-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}"="Favorites Band"
"{0A89A860-D7B1-11CE-8350-444553540000}"="Shell Automation Inproc Service"
"{E7E4BC40-E76A-11CE-A9BB-00AA004AE837}"="Shell DocObject Viewer"
"{FBF23B40-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}"="InternetShortcut"
"{3C374A40-BAE4-11CF-BF7D-00AA006946EE}"="Microsoft Url History Service"
"{FF393560-C2A7-11CF-BFF4-444553540000}"="History"
"{7BD29E00-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}"="Temporary Internet Files"
"{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497}"="Microsoft Url Search Hook"
"{A2B0DD40-CC59-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}"="IE4 Suite Splash Screen"
"{67EA19A0-CCEF-11d0-8024-00C04FD75D13}"="CDF Extension Copy Hook"
"{131A6951-7F78-11D0-A979-00C04FD705A2}"="ISFBand OC"
"{9461b922-3c5a-11d2-bf8b-00c04fb93661}"="Search Assistant OC"
"{3DC7A020-0ACD-11CF-A9BB-00AA004AE837}"="The Internet"
"{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D}"="Internet Name Space"
"{DD2110F0-9EEF-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}"="Tasks Folder Icon Handler"
"{797F1E90-9EDD-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}"="Tasks Folder Shell Extension"
"{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}"="Scheduled Tasks"
"{1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000}"="Shell Favorite Folder"
"{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}"="My Computer"
"{86747AC0-42A0-1069-A2E6-08002B30309D}"="Briefcase Folder"
"{0AFACED1-E828-11D1-9187-B532F1E9575D}"="Folder Shortcut"
"{12518493-00B2-11d2-9FA5-9E3420524153}"="Mounted Volume"
"{21B22460-3AEA-1069-A2DC-08002B30309D}"="File Property Page Extension"
"{B091E540-83E3-11CF-A713-0020AFD79762}"="File Types Page"
"{FBF23B41-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}"="MIME File Types Hook"
"{C2FBB630-2971-11d1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"="Microsoft CopyTo Service"
"{C2FBB631-2971-11d1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"="Microsoft MoveTo Service"
"{13709620-C279-11CE-A49E-444553540000}"="Shell Automation Service"
"{62112AA1-EBE4-11cf-A5FB-0020AFE7292D}"="Shell Automation Folder View"
"{4622AD11-FF23-11d0-8D34-00A0C90F2719}"="Start Menu"
"{7BA4C740-9E81-11CF-99D3-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft SendTo Service"
"{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}"="Microsoft New Object Service"
"{09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936}"="Open With Context Menu Handler"
"{3FC0B520-68A9-11D0-8D77-00C04FD70822}"="Display Control Panel HTML Extensions"
"{75048700-EF1F-11D0-9888-006097DEACF9}"="ActiveDesktop"
"{6D5313C0-8C62-11D1-B2CD-006097DF8C11}"="Folder Options Property Page Extension"
"{57651662-CE3E-11D0-8D77-00C04FC99D61}"="CmdFileIcon"
"{4657278A-411B-11d2-839A-00C04FD918D0}"="Shell Drag and Drop helper"
"{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46}"="Add encryption item to context menus in explorer"
"{5E6AB780-7743-11CF-A12B-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft Internet Toolbar"
"{22BF0C20-6DA7-11D0-B373-00A0C9034938}"="Download Status"
"{568804CA-CBD7-11d0-9816-00C04FD91972}"="Menu Shell Folder"
"{5b4dae26-b807-11d0-9815-00c04fd91972}"="Menu Band"
"{8278F931-2A3E-11d2-838F-00C04FD918D0}"="Tracking Shell Menu"
"{E13EF4E4-D2F2-11d0-9816-00C04FD91972}"="Menu Site"
"{ECD4FC4F-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Menu Desk Bar"
"{91EA3F8B-C99B-11d0-9815-00C04FD91972}"="Augmented Shell Folder"
"{6413BA2C-B461-11d1-A18A-080036B11A03}"="Augmented Shell Folder 2"
"{F61FFEC1-754F-11d0-80CA-00AA005B4383}"="BandProxy"
"{D82BE2B0-5764-11D0-A96E-00C04FD705A2}"="IShellFolderBand"
"{7BA4C742-9E81-11CF-99D3-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft BrowserBand"
"{30D02401-6A81-11d0-8274-00C04FD5AE38}"="Search Band"
"{169A0691-8DF9-11d1-A1C4-00C04FD75D13}"="In-pane search"
"{07798131-AF23-11d1-9111-00A0C98BA67D}"="Web Search"
"{0E5CBF21-D15F-11d0-8301-00AA005B4383}"="&Links"
"{AF4F6510-F982-11d0-8595-00AA004CD6D8}"="Registry Tree Options Utility"
"{01E04581-4EEE-11d0-BFE9-00AA005B4383}"="&Address"
"{A08C11D2-A228-11d0-825B-00AA005B4383}"="Address EditBox"
"{00BB2763-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft AutoComplete"
"{7487cd30-f71a-11d0-9ea7-00805f714772}"="Thumbnail Image"
"{7376D660-C583-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}"="TridentImageExtractor"
"{6756A641-DE71-11d0-831B-00AA005B4383}"="MRU AutoComplete List"
"{00BB2764-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft History AutoComplete List"
"{03C036F1-A186-11D0-824A-00AA005B4383}"="Microsoft Shell Folder AutoComplete List"
"{00BB2765-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft Multiple AutoComplete List Container"
"{ECD4FC4E-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell Band Site Menu"
"{3CCF8A41-5C85-11d0-9796-00AA00B90ADF}"="Shell DeskBarApp"
"{ECD4FC4C-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell DeskBar"
"{ECD4FC4D-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell Rebar BandSite"
"{DD313E04-FEFF-11d1-8ECD-0000F87A470C}"="User Assist"
"{EF8AD2D1-AE36-11D1-B2D2-006097DF8C11}"="Global Folder Settings"
"{9E56BE60-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}"="Sendmail service"
"{9E56BE61-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}"="Sendmail service"
"{88C6C381-2E85-11D0-94DE-444553540000}"="ActiveX Cache Folder"
"{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"="WebCheck"
"{ABBE31D0-6DAE-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}"="Subscription Mgr"
"{F5175861-2688-11d0-9C5E-00AA00A45957}"="Subscription Folder"
"{08165EA0-E946-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"="WebCheckWebCrawler"
"{E3A8BDE6-ABCE-11d0-BC4B-00C04FD929DB}"="WebCheckChannelAgent"
"{E8BB6DC0-6B4E-11d0-92DB-00A0C90C2BD7}"="TrayAgent"
"{7D559C10-9FE9-11d0-93F7-00AA0059CE02}"="Code Download Agent"
"{E6CC6978-6B6E-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}"="ConnectionAgent"
"{D8BD2030-6FC9-11D0-864F-00AA006809D9}"="PostAgent"
"{7FC0B86E-5FA7-11d1-BC7C-00C04FD929DB}"="WebCheck SyncMgr Handler"
"{8BEBB290-52D0-11D0-B7F4-00C04FD706EC}"="Thumbnails"
"{EAB841A0-9550-11CF-8C16-00805F1408F3}"="HTML Thumbnail Extractor"
"{1AEB1360-5AFC-11D0-B806-00C04FD706EC}"="Office Graphics Filters Thumbnail Extractor"
"{9DBD2C50-62AD-11D0-B806-00C04FD706EC}"="Summary Info Thumbnail handler (DOCFILES)"
"{500202A0-731E-11D0-B829-00C04FD706EC}"="LNK file thumbnail interface delegator"
"{352EC2B7-8B9A-11D1-B8AE-006008059382}"="Shell Application Manager"
"{0B124F8C-91F0-11D1-B8B5-006008059382}"="Installed Apps Enumerator"
"{CFCCC7A0-A282-11D1-9082-006008059382}"="Darwin App Publisher"
"{fe1290f0-cfbd-11cf-a330-00aa00c16e65}"="Directory Namespace"
"{9E51E0D0-6E0F-11d2-9601-00C04FA31A86}"="Shell properties for a DS object"
"{8A23E65E-31C2-11d0-891C-00A024AB2DBB}"="Directory Query UI"
"{163FDC20-2ABC-11d0-88F0-00A024AB2DBB}"="Directory Object Find"
"{F020E586-5264-11d1-A532-0000F8757D7E}"="Directory Start/Search Find"
"{0D45D530-764B-11d0-A1CA-00AA00C16E65}"="Directory Property UI"
"{62AE1F9A-126A-11D0-A14B-0800361B1103}"="Directory Context Menu Verbs"
"{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103}"="MyDocs Folder"
"{ECF03A33-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}"="MyDocs Copy Hook"
"{ECF03A32-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}"="MyDocs Drop Target"
"{4a7ded0a-ad25-11d0-98a8-0800361b1103}"="MyDocs Properties"
"{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03}"="Offline Files Menu"
"{10CFC467-4392-11d2-8DB4-00C04FA31A66}"="Offline Files Folder Options"
"{AFDB1F70-2A4C-11d2-9039-00C04F8EEB3E}"="Offline Files Folder"
"{7A80E4A8-8005-11D2-BCF8-00C04F72C717}"="MMC Icon Handler"
"{0CD7A5C0-9F37-11CE-AE65-08002B2E1262}"=".CAB file viewer"
"{32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478}"="Media Band"
"{6935DB93-21E8-4ccc-BEB9-9FE3C77A297A}"="Custom MRU AutoCompleted List"
"{7e653215-fa25-46bd-a339-34a2790f3cb7}"="Accessible"
"{acf35015-526e-4230-9596-becbe19f0ac9}"="Track Popup Bar"
"{E0E11A09-5CB8-4B6C-8332-E00720A168F2}"="Address Bar Parser"
"{A5E46E3A-8849-11D1-9D8C-00C04FC99D61}"="Microsoft Browser Architecture"
"{7BD29E01-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}"="Temporary Internet Files"
"{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}"="Explorer Band"
"{f39a0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64433}"="Channel File"
"{f3aa0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64434}"="Channel Shortcut"
"{f3ba0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64435}"="Channel Handler Object"
"{f3da0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64437}"="Channel Menu"
"{f3ea0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64438}"="Channel Properties"
"{32714800-2E5F-11d0-8B85-00AA0044F941}"="For &People..."
"{F0CB00CD-5A07-4D91-97F5-A8C92CDA93E4}"="Shell Extensions for RealOne Player"
"{BDEADF00-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F}"="Web Folders"
"{0006F045-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"="Microsoft Outlook Custom Icon Handler"
"{42042206-2D85-11D3-8CFF-005004838597}"="Microsoft Office HTML Icon Handler"
"{9F97547E-4609-42C5-AE0C-81C61FFAEBC3}"="AVG7 Shell Extension"
"{9F97547E-460A-42C5-AE0C-81C61FFAEBC3}"="AVG7 Find Extension"
"{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}"="WinRAR shell extension"

**********************************************************************************
HKEY ROOT CLASSIDS:
**********************************************************************************
Files Found are not all bad files:

C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\
mshtml.dll Tue Nov 22 2005 4:49:10p A.... 2,700,288 2.57 M
t2embed.dll Thu Nov 24 2005 4:54:16p A.... 163,600 159.77 K
gdi32.dll Fri Dec 30 2005 8:15:56a A.... 233,744 228.27 K
fontsub.dll Thu Nov 24 2005 4:54:16p A.... 79,632 77.77 K
mswinxml.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:42:36p A.... 9,512 9.29 K
winlfl32.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:46:26p A.... 290 0.28 K
mswinu~1.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:47:52p A.... 268 0.26 K
winapi32.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:42:40p A.... 24,064 23.50 K
wmp.dll Mon Dec 19 2005 7:30:46p A.... 4,730,880 4.51 M
mswinb32.dll Mon Feb 13 2006 3:44:50p A.... 53,760 52.50 K

10 items found: 10 files, 0 directories.
Total of file sizes: 7,996,038 bytes 7.63 M
Locate .tmp files:

No matches found.
**********************************************************************************
Directory Listing of system files:
Volume in drive C is PRAMOD C
Volume Serial Number is 3831-1EFA

Directory of C:\WINNT\System32

09/26/2005 11:46p dllcache
0 File(s) 0 bytes
1 Dir(s) 2,252,718,080 bytes free


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

no, post a hijack this log, that one is a l2me log!

Please download WebRoot SpySweeper from HERE (It's a 2 week trial):

http://www.webroot.com/consumer/products/spysweeper/index.html?acode=af1&rc=4129

* Click the Free Trial link under "Downloads/SpySweeper" to download the program.
* Install it. Once the program is installed, it will open.
* It will prompt you to update to the latest definitions, click Yes.
* Once the definitions are installed, click Options on the left side.
* Click the Sweep Options tab.
* Under What to Sweep please put a check next to the following:
o
o Sweep Memory
o Sweep Registry
o Sweep Cookies
o Sweep All User Accounts
o Enable Direct Disk Sweeping
o Sweep Contents of Compressed Files
o Sweep for Rootkits
o Please UNCHECK Do not Sweep System Restore Folder.
* Click Sweep Now on the left side.
* Click the Start button.
* When it's done scanning, click the Next button.
* Make sure everything has a check next to it, then click the Next button.
* It will remove all of the items found.
* Click Session Log in the upper right corner, copy everything in that window.
* Click the Summary tab and click Finish.
* Paste the contents of the session log you copied into your next reply.

After runnign spysweeper now downlaod and run these tools!

* Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite here

http://www.ewido.net/en/

* Install ewido.
* During the installation, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
* Launch ewido
* It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
* On the left side of the main screen click update
* Click on Start and let it update.
* DO NOT run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

download cleanup

http://www.stevengould.org/software/cleanup/download.html

* A window will open and choose SAVE, then DESKTOP as the destination.
* On your Desktop, click on Cleanup40.exe icon.
* Then, click RUN and place a checkmark beside "I Agree"
* Then click NEXT followed by START and OK.
* A window will appear with many choices, keep all the defaults as set when the Slide Bar to the left is set to Standard Quality.
* Click OK
* DO NOT RUN IT YET

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName =
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {a19ef336-01d4-48e6-926a-fe7e1c747aed} - (no file)

reboot to normal mode and run a few online scans!

Run an online antivirus check from

http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

choose extended database for the scan!

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another hijack this log, spysweeper, the ewido and active scan logs


----------

